# Kindle Touch: Turn off 3G but leave Wi-Fi on?



## Spankypoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone know if this'll _finally_ be possible?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the current K3/Keyboard, when you turn on wireless it turns on WiFi first and only switches to 3G if there's no WiFi network available.  I would not expect that to change with the Touch.

Even if it doesn't find one right away and flips to 3G, he user can use the settings section to scan for networks and enter any log in credentials needed.  Once a network is set that way, the device will automatically connect if wireless is turned on and it's in range of that network.  

OR, the user can tell it to forget networks and/or not supply log in info, so that it switches to the 3G radio.  That would be the thing to do if you ONLY want to use 3G.

If you only want to use WiFi, just get one that has no 3G radio.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Problem is that the 3G one runs the battery down faster with the wireless on even if it's connected to wifi. The 3g radio is still using some battery even if not connected, so they really should give you the option to turn the wifi and 3G on/off separately like you can on other gadgets like smartphones.  

Also handy for things like wifi on flights, not supposed to have 3G devices on flights, but can use wifi on most flights these days.

That's one of the reasons I went wifi only--along with just not needing 3G in general since my kindle rarely leaves the house and I only read books on it anyway, no periodicals to download daily or anything like that.

I love that with my wifi only K3 I can leave the wireless on so I'm always synced up with my iPhone and IPad Kindle apps, and still get 3 weeks or so between charges vs the 10 days or whatever the listed battery life is on the 3g model with wireless on.


----------



## Spankypoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Moo gets it. It's goofy that the two aren't independently controlled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've solved this problem by having a 3G only Kindle (K1) and a WiFi only Kindle (K4-Mini).    I'll just have to have both with me, which isn't really a problem as the Mini is very small...

But yes, it would make sense to be able to turn them each off individually via a menu selection.

Let the Kindle team know at [email protected]  Jeff   told me in my welcome letter that "we'd very much love to hear what you think."


Betsy


----------

